# problems with 28' versalift boom bucket controls.



## crossy (Jul 13, 2011)

problems with aerial lift boom. 
My truck has a 28’ Versalift boom on it and all the controls work from the tower in the utility bed , but they no longer operate 100% from the bucket. The Versalift boom was installed originally by Baker company. There is hard mechanical linkage up on the bucket, but something in the enclosed, fiberglass boom is loosing the transfer to electric/ hydraulic signal. Some of the controls on bucket still work and as I said , everything works fine from the tower so that eliminates major issues and means the PTO is ok. thank you, crossy


----------



## crossy (Jul 13, 2011)

BTW- I was not able to find any MOBILE hydraulics repair for versalifts. And I am NOT able to drive the truck to anyones location. thanx , crossy


----------

